# Water Content in Honey



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Anything better (drier) than 18.6 is considered honey. Anything else may ferment.

Normally I see 18.0 to 18.2.
Rarely, I'll see some 17.8 or 9s 

I don't know if the heater in the plans section would dry it as I think it's mainly for un-crystalizing sealed buckets. I will say that if I leave some in my bottle tank for a few days, I do see condensation on the lid.


----------

